

How I Use Dropbox - frisco
https://www.maxhodak.com/notes/2011/05/30/dropbox.html

======
rgrove
It's been my experience that when syncing a directory to Dropbox that contains
symlinks to other directories, bad things happen, since Dropbox follows the
links instead of copying them. On another machine, I would delete what I
thought was just a symlink, and Dropbox would delete the entire linked
directory from all machines. Not cool.

This has severely limited my Dropbox use, unfortunately. I wish there were an
option to copy links instead of following them.

------
evilswan
Tl;dr == You can use symlinks on OSX to effectively make Dropbox sync as much
data from across your Mac as you need.

~~~
RyanKearney
Windows also has support for symbolic and hard links, as well as directory
junctions. The only thing I got out of this article is that Macs are
unreliable and fail often.

~~~
evilswan
Fair point!

Linux, of course, has symlinks too.

